# Buckeye burl with caps



## haddenhailers (Dec 6, 2013)

Here's a goose call I just finished for a friend. Stabilized buckeye burl with African Blackwood caps and aluminum inlays. 

Thanks for looking!

Andrew

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Shagee415 (Dec 6, 2013)

haddenhailers said:


> View attachment 36532 Here's a goose call I just finished for a friend. Stabilized buckeye burl with African Blackwood caps and aluminum inlays.
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> ...



Very nice I need to try those metal inlays. Is there a specific weight or type of metal that is best for this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Dec 6, 2013)

These are aluminum and I just used whatever I had. These were a little thick at 0.050" thick. I've got some 0.020" that I plan on using that's a little easier to blend with the wood. 

Andrew


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 6, 2013)

Very nice looking Andrew ! The ABW sets it off nicely .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 6, 2013)

As always. Awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm not a hunter but I love many of these calls! This and the burnt Osage ones have been my favorites. That combo is just phenomenal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 6, 2013)

Very Nice Combo!!!! And beautiful use of the wood!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks everybody!

Andrew


----------



## Shagee415 (Dec 6, 2013)

Txs for the info much appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrentWin (Dec 6, 2013)

Beautiful work!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 6, 2013)

Man there is a lot of buckeye floating around this site lately. I love it and also this call... SAAAweeet!

Barry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Woodman (Dec 7, 2013)

Andrew, that is one _*outstanding*_ piece of workmanship.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks everybody! I appreciate it!

Andrew


----------



## screaminskullcalls (Dec 8, 2013)

Beautiful combo with the Buckeye and Blackwood. Excellent work my friend!

Mike

Reactions: Like 1


----------

